# Experience with WEN GN875i?



## DeadlyBengal (Apr 28, 2021)

I haven't seen any reviews on this forum of the WEN GN875i (see https://www.amazon.com/WEN-GN875i-Transfer-Switch-Ready-8750-Watt-Generator/dp/B08STWSWLH?th=1). Does anyone have any thoughts/experience on it?

It seems like a good tool based on the following:

It is an inverter generator and seems to have the benefits that come with that (low THD of <1.5%), but not some of the drawbacks that you think of with inverters, which sometimes seem to have lower power ratings (this unit has 7,000W rated and 8,750W peak), higher cost (this unit is relatively inexpensive at about $900), and higher weight (this unit is not that heavy at 137 lbs).
The features seem at least as good as other generators in the same price range and power class, with electric start, useful outlets (two 120V, 20A duplexes (5-20R); one 120V, 30A RV ready (TT-30R); one 120/240V, 30A locking (L14-30R); two 5V DC USB receptacles); low oil shutoff
It has an eco mode that supposedly moderates fuel consumption based on load

Some drawbacks include:

No listed noise rating - I would assume it is not on the high end since it is an inverter, but it is an open cage design so it may not be as quiet as well known inverters such as Honda
Not parallel capable
No remote start
Unsure what WEN's reputation is for longevity/maintenance
Any thoughts? Are there other units you would consider instead, and if so, what are the trade offs?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

If you decide to buy it, get it directly from Wen. No tax and with free shipping, $810. Out of stock at the moment but will be back in stock in a couple of months. 

Wen Direct

I have the GN400i inverter. I haven't had to use it in a power outage situation yet but it seems like a solid generator for the money.


----------



## DeadlyBengal (Apr 28, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> If you decide to buy it, get it directly from Wen. No tax and with free shipping, $810. Out of stock at the moment but will be back in stock in a couple of months.
> 
> Wen Direct
> 
> I have the GN400i inverter. I haven't had to use it in a power outage situation yet but it seems like a solid generator for the money.


Thanks for the tip on direct buy.


----------



## Test icicle (May 12, 2021)

DeadlyBengal said:


> I haven't seen any reviews on this forum of the WEN GN875i (see https://www.amazon.com/WEN-GN875i-Transfer-Switch-Ready-8750-Watt-Generator/dp/B08STWSWLH?th=1). Does anyone have any thoughts/experience on it?
> 
> It seems like a good tool based on the following:
> 
> ...


First time poster here, found this doing a google search for "GN875i". Not a lot of info out there for this model. But I actually bought the GN875i recently and can share my experience. Bought direct from WEN and I may have bought the last one before it went out of stock. It was $811, no shipping or tax. I had been thinking about a generator for years to add to my power tools but the wife kept talking me out of it... until the big Texas blackout happened. I bought this after a lot of research and I'm definitely happy with it. I can tell you what I think I know:

First, the WEN appears to be almost identical to the Champion 100520 "digital hybrid". Same "Chonda" 420cc incl. carb & muffler, same inverter set, same fuel tank & gauge, charcoal canister, battery, _almost_ the same frame & wheels, etc. The only real difference is in the control panel and that is slight. The WEN has 2 built-in USBs where the Champion has a cigarette lighter + a 2 USB plug-in adapter + a trickle charger plug-in adapter. WEN has an RV outlet while Champion does not. Champion has GFCIs on the 120V outlets while WEN does not. Champion has a bonded neutral while WEN has a floating neutral. Otherwise, the switches and data meter in the WEN vs. Champion are the same.

On a side note, I don't ever see myself using this for an RV. It is too heavy & loud, like a giant lawn mower and the sound really carries. I use hearing protection around it. Also, since I already had an RV to 5-20R converter plug, I got a male 5-20R plug for repairing extension cords and wired it inside so that it will convert it to bonded neutral when needed.

I have put 2.25 hrs of break-in time on it (1 gallon of gas). Put various loads on it up to 4000 watts and it runs like a champ. Used a Kill A Watt meter in-line and it ran a very stable 59.9 Hz, same reading I get on the grid. Changed the oil @ 1 hour, and again @ 2.25 with full synthetic 5W30. Currently getting it ready to store, and trying to think out a plan to get a transfer switch installed.

I did have a minor problem when it was delivered... the engine support brackets were bent, so the motor was leaning a bit. Sent pictures to WEN and within about 10 days I received 2 new brackets. Good, easy customer service. I didn't bother pushing the labor warranty because I used to work in automotive and for me it was a 30 minute job, easily done on the floor with two car ramps and a jack. I really think they should use a freight company instead of regular Fedex, but then the price may come up.

On another side note, there is another new generator from HF, the Predator 8750 inverter that looks like another clone but with a couple of differences. The first being it has a 5.7 gal fuel tank instead of a 4.2. It'd be interesting to see if that would drop on the WEN for more run time. The other is the Predator has a CO monitor & auto shutdown if that goes too high, which sounds like future trouble to me. I don't think the warranty is as good as the others, and it costs more considering those 20% off coupons are impossible to find now.

Not confirmed but I believe the LP & NG kits for the Champion will work on the WEN and Predator. Same Chonda 420cc after all.

Also- if you go down a size, I am pretty sure the WEN GN625i and Champion 100519 are essentially the same generators too, and they do share many parts with their bigger brothers.


----------



## DeadlyBengal (Apr 28, 2021)

Great information, thank you. I also am looking as a result of the Texas freeze. It sounds like these units may be louder than I was hoping for, given that I would be using it in a neighborhood where the houses are reasonably close together. There are always trade-offs, though. The Champion 100520 was the other unit that I had on my spreadsheet as the most similar and I was also looking seriously into that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you will spend the big bucks...
we like the Honda eu7000is gen sets.
super quiet, and reliable...


----------



## Test icicle (May 12, 2021)

That 420cc is used on woodchippers and snowblowers- not exactly quiet machines. I have the same issue with neighbors all around. I've read on other discussions that something like this could violate a city of Houston noise ordinance. But in a blackout I'll take the chance, and don't mind throwing a cord over to the next door neighbors as long as they don't overload it.

To run quiet you'll probably need a closed frame like that Honda mentioned above, or if you want to go with a Chonda you can parallel dual closed frame inverters for an RV but you'll lose 240V, and not sure how that works with a transfer switch.

There is also a brand new closed frame inverter from HF, the Predator 9500 inverter but it's a 250 lb monster. There is a review on Youtube about this one and it seems a lot quieter. I think it is the same as a Duromax XP9000IH, but without the propane kit.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

DeadlyBengal said:


> I haven't seen any reviews on this forum of the WEN GN875i (see https://www.amazon.com/WEN-GN875i-Transfer-Switch-Ready-8750-Watt-Generator/dp/B08STWSWLH?th=1). Does anyone have any thoughts/experience on it?
> 
> It seems like a good tool based on the following:
> 
> ...


The Wen GN875i is now back in stock again, if you're still interested in it.


----------



## chris_5571 (9 mo ago)

Has anyone here added a tri-fuel carb to the 875i? I'm hoping to find one of those $30 to $40 tri-fuel carbs on Amazon that will fit without too much modification.

Thanks!


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

chris_5571 said:


> Has anyone here added a tri-fuel carb to the 875i? I'm hoping to find one of those $30 to $40 tri-fuel carbs on Amazon that will fit without too much modification.


Have you bought the gen yet? I am going to buy the GN625i to replace my current 3KW gen which is converted to tri-fuel using one of those carbs.

My existing gen uses a GX-200 clone engine, and the GN625i uses a GX-390 clone engine (I think). So, they use two different carbs. Here are some photos of a GX-390 carb I bought awhile back for $22 on eBay because it came with the propane regulator and hose. I don't know that I will use propane, because I have NG.








































I don't think this carb will work as is with the GN625i due to the auto choke and throttle control differences, so I have a couple of ideas.
One, I could drill out the carb on the GN625i and epoxy the gas injection tube into it just as it is on this carb.
Or two, I could cut a little off the choke plate (probably on the right side) and make a new injection tube to fit down into the area where there is enough vacuum to draw from the demand valve. Hopefully that shouldn't mess with the gasoline operation, but the good thing is that I can try it out before modifying the choke plate.


----------



## chris_5571 (9 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> Have you bought the gen yet? I am going to buy the GN625i to replace my current 3KW gen which is converted to tri-fuel using one of those carbs.
> 
> My existing gen uses a GX-200 clone engine, and the GN625i uses a GX-390 clone engine (I think). So, they use two different carbs. Here are some photos of a GX-390 carb I bought awhile back for $22 on eBay because it came with the propane regulator and hose. I don't know that I will use propane, because I have NG.


Yes, I've already bought it. The auto stuff on the top of the carb is the issue and I'm thinking if I can find a tri-fuel that I can transfer the auto stuff over to, that might be an option. I'd consider drilling it, but it is still under warranty so would prefer not to. I don't want to drop $150+ on a kit because one of these tri-fuel carbs should work.

Thanks for the detailed pics! Could you please share one more that shows what that drilled gas inlet looks like on the inside?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Here is the larger carb inside...









This is my 3KW carb. Notice that the tube orifice at the end is much smaller...
















The demand valves seem to be the same between the two different carbs. 
You have the option of buying another replacement carb for your unit and modifying it thus avoiding a warranty issue.
Or try the tube down the carb throat to see if that works. No mod required to try that out. Just put the filter back on as best to can for the trial as it helps create vacuum in the carb throat. Notice that these carbs have the propane/NG tube set ahead of the venturi in the carb.


----------



## chris_5571 (9 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> Here is the larger carb inside...


Thanks! I'm gonna pull the carb off tomorrow and try to get some detailed pics so I can compare to what's out there and hopefully find a tri-fuel that will match up. And grinding a little off that choke plate and running a tube down that side also looks like a good option. I just like the simplicity of having that pancake valve hanging right off the carb.

I was just hoping between this Wen, the Champion, and the Predator Inverters somebody had already been there, done that. I would swear I read where someone did find a tri-fuel carb that they were at least able to hack together on a Predator 8750 Inverter, but I can't find the post now.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes, it would be great to find a carb ready to go. I have been looking around but without having the generator here to look at I'm not sure what will work.
The carb I bought for my existing gen was about a 10 minute job and it was ready to run.


----------



## chris_5571 (9 mo ago)

Before I get too deep into it. Here are some pics with enough detail to hopefully sort out an acceptable tri-fuel.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, there is certainly no way to mount the choke and throttle hardware to a generic carb like in my photos. However, there is something in your middle photo that is very interesting. The nub with the hole in it looks like it is in the exact position for drilling and inserting the tube for propane/NG conversion.

The tube on the one I have measures .865" back from the front gasket face to the center (as close as I can measure it). The tube goes dead center thru the pilot airway and there is a corresponding hole in the tube that lines up with that airway. So, if the OEM carb is drilled and the tube epoxied in place, that hole would need to be lined up with the airway and kept free of epoxy. That really shouldn't be that hard to do.

Here is that hole that lines up with the pilot airway...








So, if you bought a carb similar to what I have, then you would have the parts (tube, right-angle hose, and demand valve) to modify your carb. You can also use the carb you buy to make a jig that lines up the correct position and location by using a drill bit that fits inside the tube before removing it from the carb. The sacrificial carb body might need to be broken to get the tube out! You might also have to make a bracket to hold the demand valve as the OEM carb probably doesn't have the screw holes for it. For vibration reasons, the demand valve might last longer if mounted to the frame instead of the carb.

Otherwise, a tube coming in from the air filter box and making a turn into the carb on the left side might also work. A new choke plate with one that had a U cutout to clear the tube would be needed. The new choke plate would also need to have approximately the same free air space when closed as it does now so that the auto choke would operate properly. You would still need to make a new choke plate and a bracket to mount the demand valve.

The one problem that might occur with coming in from the front of the carb with a tube is that it might block too much air and the gen would struggle when heavily loaded. But, as I said earlier, that can be tested before committing to making any permanent changes.


----------



## chris_5571 (9 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> Well, there is certainly no way to mount the choke and throttle hardware to a generic carb like in my photos. However, there is something in your middle photo that is very interesting. The nub with the hole in it looks like it is in the exact position for drilling and inserting the tube for propane/NG conversion.


You are right. That's the exact spot and makes it a lot less risky. I've got a big Garretson pancake valve already. I don't "need" to mount it to the generator. What is this though? It seems like I'd be drilling awfully close to it...


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

chris_5571 said:


> I've got a big Garretson pancake valve already. I don't "need" to mount it to the generator.


Yes, the demand valve does not need to be mounted to the gen. In my opinion I think they last longer when not subjected to the vibrations of the gen running. Mounting them to the frame is less vibration than mounted to the carb (which isn't done with a Garretson...it is too big) or leaving them on the ground (not mounted to the gen at all) is usually fine. Just keep the hose from the demand valve to the carb as short as you can to get the best response from the valve as the load changes.

As for the Garretson, it is a great demand valve. However, I do not know if it will work with the injection tube being mounted in such a low vacuum area. You usually see them mounted with some sort of restrictive adapter/venturi on the front of the carb. Those adapters can cause issues when running full load on gasoline. The Garretson may work with these injection tubes or not...just have to try it.


chris_5571 said:


> What is this though? It seems like I'd be drilling awfully close to it...


That is where the pilot jet normally gets its air. In the photo, there isn't a hole there because that carb has been modified for tri-fuel. However, the hole in the tube that I mentioned earlier makes up for blocking that hole in the front. Look at your carb and you will see a hole all the way to the pilot jet.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

You know what, I think I see a way to mod the carb I have to fit the WEN. What is missing is the ability to mount the throttle mechanism at the rear of the carb...the two bolts. The 3rd bolt hole for the throttle mechanism is already there. So, if a steel plate was made to go between the carb and the black spacer (which is an insulator) I think the choke and the throttle can be transferred over to the new carb. The plate would need be bent into a L shape at the top to mount the two rear throttle bolts. The plate would need the appropriate holes for the fuel mixture to pass thru of course, and an extra gasket. It would also move the carb forward a little bit, but that shouldn't be an issue. I do see a slight difference in the height of the pin where the throttle spring attaches to on the carb body, but that could be overcome too.


----------



## chris_5571 (9 mo ago)

I've been staring at it a bit today and there is some sort of EGR port in the airbox. It's very close to the carb opening. Thinking maybe I just run a hose from that to inside the throat of the carb. Running propane, the choke should be kept wide open I believe. If I want to run gas, I just pull the hose so it doesn't interfere with the choke. I'm just trying to keep it simple and reversible until the warranty runs out.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

chris_5571 said:


> I've been staring at it a bit today and there is some sort of EGR port in the airbox. It's very close to the carb opening. Thinking maybe I just run a hose from that to inside the throat of the carb. Running propane, the choke should be kept wide open I believe. If I want to run gas, I just pull the hose so it doesn't interfere with the choke. I'm just trying to keep it simple and reversible until the warranty runs out.


just use a us carbs motor snorkel..
they sell just the snorkel for 80-90 bucks.

it places the fuel in the right spot behind the venturi.
cool for under warranty.

that "egr port" might be the crankcase vent!
and do not disable that if it is.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

chris_5571 said:


> I've been staring at it a bit today and there is some sort of EGR port in the airbox. It's very close to the carb opening. Thinking maybe I just run a hose from that to inside the throat of the carb.


I don't know the ramifications of messing with that hose. You might end up creating a warranty issue that gets denied. The very thing you are trying to avoid.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

@chris_5571 I just happened to pull up the manual for the WEN GN875i and noticed that it actually has a manual choke. So, ignore my references to "auto choke".

You could transfer the existing choke mechanism over to the new carb, or just use the manual choke lever at the carb and not hook up the panel choke cable if it is too difficult.


----------



## ctcomputers (6 mo ago)

Any updates on a simple carb swap or was it decided the snorkel was the best option at this point? Planning on the same 875i purchase soon and a conversion to NG. Appreciate the information and happy to contribute once I begin.


----------

